# Aritificial Bait Scents



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone ever get just plain rubber soft plastics with no scent and make/add your own scent? Thought od addind a touch of garlic and salt to the unscented bait bags. What would you use, or what seems effective?
Thanks


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I have used plain old sea salt and anise oil...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

If i were to make my own it would have salt in it. But for a few bucks i just pick up some from the store. I like bang, kickn' bass and mega strike. I usually have a craw and shad scent. Whatever you use be it homemade or store bought it can be added to your plastics. Here is how i feel about scent. It at least covers up my own scent. I feel it works on jigs and worms. The fish might hold on a few more seconds with the scent. 

Hey now is the time for you to get that jig and pig out and catch all those big bass in your ponds that you fish. good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

anise is a top scent, but i had luck with a old can, which i can't find anymore, of mann's spray scent... i know i did real well on blueberry, but I'd love to find some others.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a variety of scents Spike -it Garlic Bang Powerbait scent. When i buy plastics I always add salt to them. Then when I am fishing with it I add what ever scent.

Good Luck


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

I know Marshall....
I was there last week, but it must be a bit too cold for them yet. Couldn't buy a bite. Knew it was too cold since I couldnt even get the pirannah-like bluegill to bite!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey buddy, if it is not frozen over, they are catchable, especially in small farm pond. I have been getting them in ponds for a few weeks now. Trust me hop a jig and pig on the bottom like you are fishing a rubber worm. Use 1/4 oz or a bitsy jig in 1/8 oz. Do this for a few hours this time of the year and you will find out how big those bass in that pond are. You won't feel much, your line will just move off to the side.


----------

